# New gun law in shotgun zone??



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok so what's going in with that? You can use a rifle as long as the shell casing isn't linger than 1.70 inches or some crap?? 30-30 casings are over 2" so what kind is this gonna be? Handgun?


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Centerfire or rimfire rifles may be used Dec. 1 &#8211; Nov. 9 in the Limited Firearm Deer
Zone (see pg. 12) during the open season for all species, except deer, turkey,
and migratory game birds. Certain rifles capable of using .35 caliber or larger
ammunition, with a straight-walled cartridge that has a minimum case length of
1.16 and a maximum case length of 1.80 inches and a .35 caliber or larger air rifle
or pistol charged only from an external high compression power source (external
hand pump, air tank, or air compressor), may be used in the Limited Firearm Deer
Zone when taking deer.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Straight-walled, maximum case length of 1.8"


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Was my post invisible? I copied the paragraph directly from the hunting guide.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

brookie1 said:


> Was my post invisible? I copied the paragraph directly from the hunting guide.



Nope. Yours was perfect.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

brookie1 said:


> Was my post invisible? I copied the paragraph directly from the hunting guide.


 what? sorry i wasn't listening....


----------



## griz01 (Jun 11, 2012)

30-30, has a shoulder so it is not a straight case; out on 2 counts!


----------



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok thanks. I still don't get why they added this to the hunting season. Besides it being for a handgun!


----------



## griz01 (Jun 11, 2012)

.450 Bushmaster? It is 1.7" case length


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Probably to sell more licenses. There are a lot of hand gun owners with .357 and 44 mags. Might get a few more in the field. Same reason muzzle loaders are allowed.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

griz01 said:


> .450 Bushmaster? It is 1.7" case length



Well, yeah and a .50 Beowulf at 1.65".


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Several states near us including Ohio have recently passed similar laws. You can use rifles chambered for .357 mag, .44 mag, .450 Bushmaster, and a few other handgun cartridges. I have a Rossi .357 mag lever gun. Beast the heck out of shotgun and slugs. Low kick and great accuracy. Opens the door for women and younger folks to deer hunt.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

2508speed said:


> Probably to sell more licenses. There are a lot of hand gun owners with .357 and 44 mags. Might get a few more in the field. Same reason muzzle loaders are allowed.


The handgun owners could already use .357 or .44 magnums. This law allows rifles in handgun calibers that meet the criteria. Likely to entice some of the people that don't like shotgun recoil.


----------



## griz01 (Jun 11, 2012)

BVG said:


> Several states near us including Ohio have recently passed similar laws. You can use rifles chambered for .357 mag, .44 mag, .450 Bushmaster, and a few other handgun cartridges. I have a Rossi .357 mag lever gun. Beast the heck out of shotgun and slugs. Low kick and great accuracy. Opens the door for women and younger folks to deer hunt.


Ohio's law is must less restrictive and they even bothered to publish a caliber list that allows some that Michigan does not.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

cgwright said:


> The handgun owners could already use .357 or .44 magnums. This law allows rifles in handgun calibers that meet the criteria. Likely to entice some of the people that don't like shotgun recoil.


Yup, my bad. I knew that too!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

griz01 said:


> Ohio's law is must less restrictive and they even bothered to publish a caliber list that allows some that Michigan does not.



Apparently, according to the list published in the Ohio regulations, you can't use a 450 bushmaster, which has become the craze here lately. 

Ohio also has a three round limit, magazine and chamber combined for shotguns and rifle with pistol cartridges. 

I can't see what's so confusing about Michigan. A 35 caliber or larger, Minimum case length 1.16", maximum case length 1.8", straight wall case.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been looking forward to this passing. Time to dust off the ole 44 Ruger Carbine for when I head down to see the family in the "old shotgun zone"


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

here is a funny story regarding confusion of short walled cartridges. went to one of the big box hunting stores here in se mi. asked the kid at the gun counter if they had any bolt action rifle in a 44 caliber. he looked at me and said sir that is handgun round and not a rife cartridge. I replied that some manufacturers make that in a rifle and I am interested because of the new shortwalled cartridge rule for the shotgun zone. I just got the deer in the headlights look and knew I should have walked away at this point. I went on to say that I know ruger makes a nice model with a rotary clip. he looks at me and says i think you are talking about a revolver and you are confusing pistols and rifles. I said no...... a rotary clip is what comes in a 10-22 and proceeded to walk away shaking my head.




_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

This was the first I noticed they added air gun to the mix. Where's my Quackenbush?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Great News, going to be allowed to dust off our .44mag Ruger Carbine. This rifle has taken many deer in the UP and Houghton Lake area. we've been using BP and shotguns for the last 15 years or so.

However my dad who just turned 87 is claiming it.... He wins!

Skinner


----------



## TravisJohnson (Jul 23, 2014)

Any centerfire pistol or revolver is known as handgun. Barrel length should be maximum 16 inches.


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

My 450 is dead on and ready to go. Can't wait!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

What's all the rage with the 450 about?


----------



## jd_speed (Jul 22, 2014)

Exciting because I used to hunt exclusively with an inline now I can get the same performance and not have to carry all the junk you need for a muzzleloader. Another plus is it is on the AR platform which I am familiar with... Another benefit for some would be the ability of quick follow up shots.. But hopefully all I would need is one...;-)


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

so what is a list of rifle calibers that can be used?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

varminthunter said:


> so what is a list of rifle calibers that can be used?



Factory cartridges...off the top of my head.....there really is no standardized list as some guys might want to trim down a case and formulate a load.

.357 Mag and Max, .41 magnum, 44 spec and magnum, 45 colt, 454 casull, 450 Bushmaster, 460 Smith, 480 Ruger, 500 Smith. 

If I missed any feel free to add them.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

dead short said:


> Factory cartridges...off the top of my head.....there really is no standardized list as some guys might want to trim down a case and formulate a load.
> 
> .357 Mag and Max, .41 magnum, 44 spec and magnum, 45 colt, 454 casull, 450 Bushmaster, 460 Smith, 480 Ruger, 500 Smith.
> 
> If I missed any feel free to add them.


So basically it's the heavier loads that still lack any real range. For obvious reasons. It just let's more calibers be used that never could be before? I don't mean that in a disrespectful manner btw. I've never hunted shot gun zone.


----------



## Rives (Dec 9, 2008)

Correct Me if i'm wrong but this new law don't apply to regular firearm deer season. Only open Dec 1 thru Nov 9th. Nov 10th thru Nov 30th you can't use them correct?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Rives said:


> Correct Me if i'm wrong but this new law don't apply to regular firearm deer season. Only open Dec 1 thru Nov 9th. Nov 10th thru Nov 30th you can't use them correct?



This new law definitely applies to firearm deer season. That extra part they included in the guide this year is throwing a lot of people off. They are legal to use during firearm deer season.


----------

